# Comcast 2016 cablecard rental increased almost 400%



## lhntx (Sep 11, 2007)

Comcast has raised the price of extra cablecards from $2.99 to $11.45 a month as of January 2016. I have two TIVO's, and I have been using TIVO's for almost 15 years, but this almost 400% price increase of the cablecard means that I'm now paying an exorbitant amount (Cablecard of $11.45 + extra outlet fee of $9.95 + monthly TIVO fee) each month for the second TIVO. I know that the mini is a possible option, but for people that live in older homes with no CAT5 wiring (like I do), this option is not possible.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lhntx said:


> I know that the mini is a possible option, but for people that live in older homes with no CAT5 wiring (like I do), this option is not possible.


That price increase is ridiculous. You and other Comcast subs need to complain loudly.

But why can't you use a Mini? I also have an older home with no CAT5, and my 5 Minis work perfectly fine over coax. Do you not even have coax in other rooms?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The $11.95 is just for the card, not the card and the outlet fee combined? That is excessive. I would complain to the FCC. They have rules about CableCARD pricing. It's based in some percentage if what they charge to lease one of their regular boxes, so unless they charge like $35 for one of their regular boxes I don't think this is legal.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure what market you are in, but here in NH, there has been no change (yet) for the CC fee. I have 2 TiVo's and a triple play bundle. I'm only charged $7.45 for the additional outlet and that includes the CC fee. The first card is part of triple play.

It took me many hours on the phone two years ago to get someone in retention to code my account correctly. Did something on your account change?

-Kevin


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

That is ridiculous. Definitely call and try to get that taken out.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

$21.40/month (on top of what you are paying for actual cable TV service) to Comcast for absolutely nothing? Absurd.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my statement. My first cc is free, the second is 9.95, and I'm being charged $1.50 for "does not print". 

Scares me to think how much they would charge if I wanted it printed.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I would go with a Mini and Moca connection.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Glad they did not merge w TWC, more than before


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd try getting their attention via social media. Don't think they want a Does Not Print charge ending up on the TV news!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

If one looks at their end of year comcast stmt, they always show all the charges for the next year for "everything" at the end of that Online Stmt. It is done in some way that I cannot copy from the PDF, but it states "first cable card in device" is 0.00 and "second cable card in same device" is 1.50. I have not the slightest idea what that means for the $1.50 charge. Also how can they charge $9.95, which down here sounds like an "additional outlet" charge, when one owns that piece of equipment (the extra tivo)?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> If one looks at their end of year comcast stmt, they always show all the charges for the next year for "everything" at the end of that Online Stmt. It is done in some way that I cannot copy from the PDF, but it states "first cable card in device" is 0.00 and "second cable card in same device" is 1.50. I have not the slightest idea what that means for the $1.50 charge. Also how can they charge $9.95, which down here sounds like an "additional outlet" charge, when one owns that piece of equipment (the extra tivo)?


Comcast has been charging the ADO fee for a number of years. Since this includes a digital box, you _*should*_ get a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment Credit" for every TiVo used in lieu of their equipment.

The only time the $1.50/mo CableCARD fee should come into play is if you have an original Series 3, which requires 2 cards.


----------



## mainegeek (Apr 14, 2015)

CybrFyre said:


> Glad they did not merge w TWC, more than before


I concur. I would be raising hell but politely. Start with Comcast. Use BBB and FCC complaint system. Rally people behind your cause if others are effected!

That increase is just ludicrous!

Good luck!


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

According to the comcast website:

http://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/about-cablecards/

"*Will I be charged to use a CableCARD?*
The first CableCARD in a retail CableCARD device is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (as is the case with certain older model TiVo devices), a charge will be applied based on your area."

Meaning if a device only has one cablecard that goes into it then you should not be getting a charge at all for the one card per device. Based on this being on the official website I would contact comcast for clarification on why you are getting charged for that second card.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would definitely file FCC comments about the price you are being charged for the CableCARD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I would definitely file FCC comments about the price you are being charged for the CableCARD.


If the past is any guide, the FCC will simply forward your complaint to Comcast.

I would call Comcast and ask them to explain the charges and why you are not getting the Customer Owned Equipment credit.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

File with the FCC. Comcast will have 30 days to respond and it will be logged with the FCC.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

For the record the OP only has 18 posts and his profile lists two series 3 TiVos which need 2 cabkecards apiece. 

Could that have anything to do with this?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> For the record the OP only has 18 posts and his profile lists two series 3 TiVos which need 2 cabkecards apiece.
> 
> Could that have anything to do with this?


That could at least partially explain it, yes. The $9.95/mo CableCARD charge is actually the ADO fee. If he's getting the 2 COE credits, then he might want to leave it alone because they could charge him $1.50/mo for the second card in the first TiVo.

In any case, he really needs to consider replacing his TiVos since they will be fairly crippled when his area converts most HD to mpeg4


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Here's my Comcast bill. They are charging me $19.90 for "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc".The CableCARDs are free, and I'm receiving a $2.50 credit per TiVo.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Here's my Comcast bill. They are charging me $19.90 for "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc".The CableCARDs are free, and I'm receiving a $2.50 credit per TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's very odd, I've never heard of having more than one Customer Owned Equipment credit, seeing three of them on your bill makes me think something is not right.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems perfectly logical to me. 3 cards, 3 Tivos, 3 credits, 3 outlets (primary (free) plus 2 additional).


----------



## jstanik (Jun 23, 2015)

I ran in to this same issue in 2015. I had been using CableCards in my 4 TivoHDs for years. The monthly charge was $2.50/card, with the first card being free (I used no Comcast equipment). There was no Additional Outlet Service Device fee on my account. I had moved several times, and got that pricing with each move. 

Then, starting January 2015, my bill changed. Instead of the CableCard line items on my bill, I was charged 3x the $9.95/mo additional outlet service device fee. For each of the first few months, I would call and explain that I didn't have any devices other than the CableCards, and my bill was changed to reflect 3x $2.50 instead of 3x $9.95. 

After 4 months of correcting my bill each month, I went to the local Comcast office and spoke to the manager. She insisted that I had been billed incorrectly for years, and their audit had identified the issue. She stated that the $2.50/mo CableCard line item could only apply to an M-Card cable card, as I was only entitled to one tuner for free. The $2.50 was to cover the additional tuner access on my first CableCard. Then, the $9.95 Additional Outlet Service Device line item was the correct charge for my additional CableCards. She insisted that the hardware had no rental fee, but connecting any additional device incurred the $9.95/mo fee. There was no fee to rent a Comcast set-top box, but you had to pay $9.95.mo to connect that box to your service as well. 

I pointed out (in documents I had printed with me) that the FCC requires a specific line-item for a CableCard, and that her interpretation of proper billing failed that requirement. The FCC states that Comcast can't charge an additional fee beyond the CableCard for the use of my Tivos. She happily ignored every FCC violation I informed her of, insisting I was mis-billed for years, and that I should be happy with the pricing she was quoting me.

I went home, arranged an install for ATT VDSL, and called Comcast to cancel all my service. Of course, I was offered discounted pricing packages to stay. When I told them that the killer was the $9.95/mo fee for each additional CableCard, the representative was surprised and said "No, CableCards are $2.50/mo" Two days later they called to argue with my decision to cancel all service based on their pricing model. I was thrilled to no longer be giving that company money.

I also got a Roamio Basic and several Minis. If I ever went back, I would only need one CableCard, so the Comcast interpretation of CableCard billing might be a moot point. At least, until the next time Comcast decided to re-interpret things to get more money.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Seems perfectly logical to me. 3 cards, 3 Tivos, 3 credits, 3 outlets (primary (free) plus 2 additional).


So there's a credit per device? I thought it was just one credit per account. I have 2 TiVos, 1 HDHomeRun Prime using 3 CableCARDS. I pay for 2 of those cards(first card free) at $1.50 @ card with a $2.50 credit on the bill, no Additional Outlet fees.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> So there's a credit per device? I thought it was just one credit per account. I have 2 TiVos, 1 HDHomeRun Prime using 3 CableCARDS. I pay for 2 of those cards(first card free) at $1.50 @ card with a $2.50 credit on the bill, no Additional Outlet fees.


I have one of their boxes, and three TIVos w/CableCARD. 3 ADO fees and 3 COE credits.

Count your blessings and hope that they never audit your account as yours is the one that's screwed up.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> I have one of their boxes, and three TIVos w/CableCARD. 3 ADO fees and 3 COE credits.
> 
> Count your blessings and hope that they never audit your account as yours is the one that's screwed up.


Interesting as I always go to the office and speak to a live body and we've gone over this several times and I always end up with the same result. If it's wrong then it's wrong for a lot of other subscribers in my market, I guess we're lucky. I'm certainly not complaining. 

I think what's very clear though is that as long as Comcast refuses to spend any significant effort or money on customer service and/or billing issues there will continue to be a wide variety of billing and pricing anomalies all across the country. It's not hard to believe that most all of these billing issues will be in Comcast's favor with just a lucky few(like me I guess) who have the anomaly be in their favor.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, pricing for cards on Comcast has always been all over the map ever since the S3s came out (even within the same area at times). Everyone getting stiffed should file an FCC complaint just to force someone from Comcast to respond but don't count on anything getting done to comply with the card rules (which require uniform rental rates and which Comcast ignores).

We are very lucky we got the FCC card rule revisions in 2011, enforcement is another matter.


----------



## TerryFrench (Apr 18, 2003)

I just got back a second Tivo. (2nd premiere with lifetime service).
I see online that besides the 9.95 for the second outlet, They are going to charge me 14.25 for the second cablecard. (the first one shows as "included").
I'm so not going to pay $25 (+ taxes mind you, so almost $30 a month) just to have a second tivo... Price gouging is just crazy.


----------



## TerryFrench (Apr 18, 2003)

adding the screen shot


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, that's clearly wrong!

You are being overcharged and should contact the Comcast billing department to get it straightened out.

Generally, you should expect to pay *a total of $7.45* for service to the second TiVo (no charge for either CableCARD, $9.95 Additional Digital Outlet (or "Digital Service") fee less a Customer-Owned Equipment (COE) credit of $2.50.


----------



## TerryFrench (Apr 18, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Well, that's clearly wrong!
> 
> You are being overcharged and should contact the Comcast billing department to get it straightened out.
> 
> Generally, you should expect to pay *a total of $7.45* for service to the second TiVo (no charge for either CableCARD, $9.95 Additional Digital Outlet (or "Digital Service") fee less a Customer-Owned Equipment (COE) credit of $2.50.


Thanks. I plan to call them.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TerryFrench said:


> I just got back a second Tivo. (2nd premiere with lifetime service).
> I see online that besides the 9.95 for the second outlet, They are going to charge me 14.25 for the second cablecard. (the first one shows as "included").
> I'm so not going to pay $25 (+ taxes mind you, so almost $30 a month) just to have a second tivo... Price gouging is just crazy.


The CableCard is included in the $9.95 outlet cost (thus the included part). You shouldn't need a second CableCard for the 2nd Premiere.

Scott


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TerryFrench said:


> Thanks. I plan to call them.


Please post back what happened. My local Comcast CSR told me that starting at the first of this year they are required to charge outlet fees for each CableCARD. I currently have 3 CableCARDs and pay no AO fees for any of them. I'm curious how your situation turns out because the day Comcast starts to charge me AO fees will be the day I drop their service.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> The CableCard is included in the $9.95 outlet cost (thus the included part). You shouldn't need a second CableCard for the 2nd Premiere.
> 
> Scott


I understood OP to mean two CableCARDs total on his account, one for each of his TiVos.

It sounds like you are advising that he does not need more than one apiece, which I assume he knows.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> I understood OP to mean two CableCARDs total on his account, one for each of his TiVos.
> 
> It sounds like you are advising that he does need more than one apiece, which I assume he knows.


The picture he showed looked like it was for adding service (Upgrades) so it looked like it was adding 2 CableCards to me.

Scott


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

keenanSR said:


> Please post back what happened. My local Comcast CSR told me that starting at the first of this year they are required to charge outlet fees for each CableCARD. I currently have 3 CableCARDs and pay no AO fees for any of them. I'm curious how your situation turns out because the day Comcast starts to charge me AO fees will be the day I drop their service.


You should consider yourself fortunate if you have dodged the ADO fees this long. Most of us have had to live with them for years now. In my case it was the imposition of this fee that caused me to sell my second Premiere in favor of a Mini (which I picked up in Sep 2014 from BestBuy for less than $85 including PLS). It was one of the best A/V investments I have ever made. I love the Mini, it's saved me about $600 so far (including the cash I got for my used Premiere) and counting, and I can honestly say that I haven't missed the extra tuners or storage.

If it fits your usage scenario, I recommend you think about the Mini solution if your Comcast bill gets the dreaded ADO hit.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> You should consider yourself fortunate if you have dodged the ADO fees this long. Most of us have had to live with them for years now. In my case it was the imposition of this fee that caused me to sell my second Premiere in favor of a Mini (which I picked up in Sep 2014 from BestBuy for less than $85 including PLS). It was one of the best A/V investments I have ever made. I love the Mini, it's saved me about $600 so far (including the cash I got for my used Premiere) and counting, and I can honestly say that I haven't missed the extra tuners or storage.
> 
> If it fits your usage scenario, I recommend you think about the Mini solution if your Comcast bill gets the dreaded ADO hit.


I do have a Mini but I wish I had purchased two at the time as they were selling for $69.99 from Woot. And yes, that's probably what I'll do, use Minis.

As far as escaping the AO fees, in this market, many years ago the VP of Communications(I think) for this region, Andrew Johnson, stated that they were not going to be charging AO fees for certain situations and apparently my situation was one of those; CableCARDS being the only Comcast equipment being used. I don't think there was even any billing provision for it for many years, at least not in the Santa Rosa, CA sub-system. But as I noted, just this January things have changed and the CSRs have been instructed to start charging AO fees. The way I found out about it was when I asked my CSR about why I wasn't getting the $2.50 credit _per CableCARD_ as it's stated on their very own CableCARD FAQ and just getting the single credit per month. He told me I'm better off not pursuing it as any change to my CableCARD billing would trigger the new AO fee. He basically said, leave it alone as you're better off the way you have it now. And he's right, I have 3 CableCARDs and I pay a total of $0.50 per month for them.

AO fees are just like bandwidth overage charges with their Internet service, there is absolutely zero technical need or reason for them, they are used simply to increase Comcast's profits; a plain old money grab is all they are.

And yes again, Minis would be the way to go, that's if I even stay with Comcast. Since they've degraded the quality of 75% of their cablenet channels I rarely even watch them anymore, I basically use the service for sports and locals, everything else I get elsewhere. My Tivos are used more as streaming devices than for actual linear TV channels.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

Interesting...When I asked for mine at a local Comcast service center, they acted like they were archaic dinosaurs.....and that they needed to be dusted off from the back. While I generally like X1 and it's DVR capabilities, I was coming from FIOS....who's DVR as you know, remains dreadful.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

TerryFrench said:


> View attachment 28299
> adding the screen shot


I wouldn't use that part of their site to figure out what you are paying, mine says included for both cards when I am paying for one of them. Look on your PDF bill.

Majority of folks pay 9.95 for second cable card and get a 2.50 credit


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

They've charged a lot of stuff differently region to region for a while. In some places, HD is an equipment fee, in others it's a programming fee, or at least that's how it used to be. TiVo users have to pay for HD programming, but not HD equipment, so that can change things depending on where you are. I've always encountered CableCard 1 as costing -$2.50, and every additional costing $7.45 ($9.95-$2.50). It's a cluster****.


----------



## TerryFrench (Apr 18, 2003)

Bigg said:


> They've charged a lot of stuff differently region to region for a while. In some places, HD is an equipment fee, in others it's a programming fee, or at least that's how it used to be. TiVo users have to pay for HD programming, but not HD equipment, so that can change things depending on where you are. I've always encountered CableCard 1 as costing -$2.50, and every additional costing $7.45 ($9.95-$2.50). It's a cluster****.


I got them to revert the charge once I had a bill in hand, and by visiting one of their store. 
I should get a Bolt+ by Friday, and will return 1 of the cable cards. One Tivo with 6 tuners should save me $. (also I got lifetime upgrade for $99 on the Bolt for having an old Series 3 lifetime Tivo knows would be useless now that Comcast moved to MPEG 4 encoding in my area).


----------



## alk (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm curious how Comcast can justify the Additional Outlet fee when the FCC regs clearly state that cable cos can't charge additional service fees for cablecard equipment. I tried to self activate a card last night and the CSR wanted to apply a "rate code" for $9.99 (i.e. an additional outlet fee) but wouldn't explicitly say what for. Any thoughts on this?



FCC said:


> Use your own set-top box without extra charge. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)(C). Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box.


Source: CableCARD: Know Your Rights


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

In reading this thread, I am reminded why I boxed up all my Comcast equipment and turned it into the local Comcast office this past May- I went to OTA TV and streaming services. I had to gave up my SpongeBob cartoons, but I'm adjusting to it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

alk said:


> I'm curious how Comcast can justify the Additional Outlet fee when the FCC regs clearly state that cable cos can't charge additional service fees for cablecard equipment.


They charge the AO fee for any add'l location with a digital STB, with the AO fee including the lease cost of the STB device. Those supplying their own CableCARD-capable device qualify for a $2.50 per month credit, bringing the "outlet" cost down to $7.50-ish.


----------



## alk (Oct 6, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> They charge the AO fee for any add'l location with a digital STB, with the AO fee including the lease cost of the STB device. Those supplying their own CableCARD-capable device qualify for a $2.50 per month credit, bringing the "outlet" cost down to $7.50-ish.


That's definitely a good description of what they are doing, but it's not a justification for why this isn't an "extra charge". To be compliant they need a line item fee for the card, not for the outlet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It *is* an extra charge, but not specifically for the CableCARD. All customers are charged the same additional outlet rate; only CableCARD customers get the $2.50 per month discount.

And I expect that Comcast ran it by the lawyers when devising the pricing scheme.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What gets me is that they used to charge for every _*cable drop*_, then the FCC made that illegal. Now, with the move to digital and everything encrypted, they can charge for every piece of connected equipment capable of receiving and decrypting the signal. It's like when the phone company charged for every extension.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

They've always tried to add this fee with me, and I've always threatened to cancel until they removed it. They've always removed it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

If you have one TiVo and the rest are Minis, all they can charge you is -$2.50/mo, since the first of the first box is built into the package. They'll still get you on local channel fees, and RSN fees, and the sky is blue fees though.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

They're pricks. They can do it because they can and some people are dumb enough to keep paying it.


----------



## Dan286 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hold on. There must be an economical way for you to use MINI's. You don't need CAT5. The Mini needs a wired Ethernet connection or MOCA.

So lets look at ways you can economically get an Ethernet connection to your other TVs.


It sounds like you have 2 wired jacks with COAX. If you have a BOLT and that bolt is connected to your router via Ethernet then it can create a MOCA network and the other Tivos or Mini's can connect to the internet via that COAX that exists in your house. If you do not have Ethernet near your BOLT then look into a cheap powerline adapter. 1 end goes by router and gets an Ethernet connection in. The other by your Tivo and gives an Ethernet connection out to the Tivo/Mini. 
There are also WIFI boosters aka Network Extenders that give Ethernet Out ports and work in a similar fashion although I do prefer the power line adapters.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I was looking over the Comcast FAQ on price changes and noticed in some areas they charge an "Athletic Fee". I had to take a double-take as I initially thought they were charging people for being couch potatoes and watching too much TV. LOL


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> They're pricks. They can do it because they can and some people are dumb enough to keep paying it.


Then again there are arrogant twits who think that just because they were able to get the charges removed, anyone can do so.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sfhub said:


> I was looking over the Comcast FAQ on price changes and noticed in some areas they charge an "Athletic Fee". I had to take a double-take as I initially thought they were charging people for being couch potatoes and watching too much TV. LOL


Nah. Its the charge for their peddle powered STB.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Gold51 said:


> In reading this thread, I am reminded why I boxed up all my Comcast equipment and turned it into the local Comcast office this past May- I went to OTA TV and streaming services. I had to gave up my SpongeBob cartoons, but I'm adjusting to it.


FYI, looks like the first four seasons of SpongeBob are on Amazon Prime Video. Seems like past seasons of almost all cable series end up on either Hulu, Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------

